# Gypsum



## neophyte (15/9/07)

Hi Lads,
For the boys who add gypsum to their brew water.
Have tried quite a few ways to get gypsum dissolved into
water completely. Still no luck. There is always some remaining
at the bottom of the pot before it goes into the mash tun.
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Screwtop (15/9/07)

Can't say I've ever had a problem. Always add it cold and give a bit of a stir, never any evidence of it left in the HLT.


----------



## Jye (15/9/07)

It doesnt dissolve for me either, Im pretty sure it needs a lower ph. Just add the correct amount directly to the mash and it will dissolve, or give the HLT a good stir and transfer the mash water.


----------



## dr K (15/9/07)

errr..gyspum, CaSO4 is not very soluble at all, the best way to introduce it is to is to mix it with the cracked grain.

K


----------



## Trent (15/9/07)

dr K said:


> errr..gyspum, CaSO4 is not very soluble at all, the best way to introduce it is to is to mix it with the cracked grain.
> 
> K



Ditto.
T.


----------

